# Aurora AFX Championship Raceway



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I picked this up 13 years ago at a garage sale. Was reorganizing some stuff in the basement for more room around my track and found this, forgot I still had it.
So I took some pictures with my phone to share. I was amazed that the manuals and stuff were still there. The cars were still in there when I bought it but the Camaro got traded sometime but I still have the Monza body.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

More...


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I set up the cardboard accessorys and took a few pictures too


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool set and it looks to be in excellent condition.
you might consider scanning the cardboard buildings, increasing the size a couple percent and printing them on thin cardboard (shirtboard, card stock etc) to sell?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> cool set and it looks to be in excellent condition.
> you might consider scanning the cardboard buildings, increasing the size a couple percent and printing them on thin cardboard (shirtboard, card stock etc) to sell?


I was gonna say....
I wish I had a scanned copy of that grandstand pic. The folks sitting in the sun is perfect.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

try this site. http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/. 
I don't think that the owner posts on this forum, but he has done a great job at recreating the papercraft buildings from scans, and is currently working on a golden gate bridge.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I was gonna say....
> I wish I had a scanned copy of that grandstand pic. The folks sitting in the sun is perfect.


If you want something scanned I have a scanner. Shoot me a PM and I'll see what I can do.



ggnagy said:


> try this site. http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/papercraft-buildings/.
> I don't think that the owner posts on this forum, but he has done a great job at recreating the papercraft buildings from scans, and is currently working on a golden gate bridge.


Very cool site, but I did notice some are slightly different than the originals, but still very nice.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I was gonna say....
> I wish I had a scanned copy of that grandstand pic. The folks sitting in the sun is perfect.


hey NTx or anyone else who wants this: i scanned mine as both a .jpg and a .pdf. maybe these can help you.

this is the jpg version

this is the pdf version

hope someone can use these

--rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

*hi*

Hi slotcardan here from Tycotcrracing

glad you like the paper craft

i took the liberty of cleaning up ParkRNDL files and they are up on the website for download

enjoy.

I always try to improve the collection when possible.


I rebuilt the entire thing to clean it up and have it work better in a home printer environment.

look in the papercrafts section Hobby talk will not let me link to it, because i have to post more. but look in the papercrafts section and you will find it


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcardan said:


> Hi slotcardan here from Tycotcrracing
> 
> glad you like the paper craft
> 
> ...


hey, wow. cool!

--rick


----------

